# Problems setting up CD burner

## H-Dragon

followed your steps.... but:

```

sh-2.05a$ su    

Password: 

bash-2.05a# modprobe sg 

bash-2.05a# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a39 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

bash-2.05a# 

```

guess it didn't work out... 

i emerged cdrtools shortly before .....   i have the kernel as you told me....

----------

## rac

This post originally appeared in Kernel SCSI emulation for CD burning - the truth.  Please don't post support questions to threads in Documentation, Tips and Tricks.

----------

## H-Dragon

sorry... really..

dmesg :

```

hda: IBM-DTLA-305040, ATA DISK drive

hdc: CR-48XCTE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: AOpen 12X DVD-ROM/ASH 04242001, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/380KiB Cache, CHS=5005/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

```

anyone got an idea?

----------

## int1

I had this problem....  You need to ensure in your kernel that you are building support for SCSI emulation and not overriding it with regular ATAPI CDROM support.

When building the kernel, in ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support block devices, build IDE/ATAPI CDROM as a module (or not at all if you only have a CDRW).  You need to ensure you have SCSI emulation as either a module or built-in.

Then under SCSI support, ensure SCSI support, SCSI CD-ROM support, and SCSI generic support are either built-in or a module (I went with modules).  If you go with modules, add the modules ide-scsi, sg, and sr_mod to /etc/modules.autoload.

In your /boot/grub/menu.lst or grub.conf (whichever you are using), ensure on your kernel line that you have hdX=ide-scsi.  For example, mine reads:

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdb=ide-scsi

If you are using devfs, you might need to edit /etc/devfsd.conf.

Hope this helps!

int1

----------

## H-Dragon

```

Transport name:      pg

Transport descr.:   SCSI transport for ATAPI over Parallel Port

Transp. layer ind.:   

Target specifier:   bus,target,lun

Target example:      1,2,0

SCSI Bus scanning:   supported

Open via UNIX device:   not supported

```

 i get an error running 'cdrecord -scanbus' saying :

```

bash-2.05a# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a39 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

the 'pg' thing is scsi over pp... isn't it??  so why is it searching for my dvd and cdrw there???

----------

## H-Dragon

i followed kerframils guide....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175

but cdrecord cant find anything.... i am thinking of giving the old method a try...   built everything into the kernel... and give grub in my menu.lst the hdc and hdd =ide-scsi  .....  

has anyone maybe performed a benchmark?   or what are the advantages of kerframils solution.... if any.

----------

## puddpunk

I made this mistake, I changed everything before i realised i'd done it...

Did you mount your boot partition before you copied your kernel??

It musta been a few hours before i figured that one out   :Embarassed: 

----------

## H-Dragon

i did... but now i got it working.... you have to autoload all the modules... and have the propper settings in your kernel.

that thread was posted like month ago.

----------

## puddpunk

Two months ago! I just noticed it recently kuzz i installed my CD burner today   :Embarassed: 

----------

## NorthGoingZax

Has anyone tried any of this with a dvd-rom/cd-rw ?

----------

## int1

 *NorthGoingZax wrote:*   

> Has anyone tried any of this with a dvd-rom/cd-rw ?

 

Yup, on both my P3 laptop and P4 desktop....  Steps should work as I mentioned above.

int1

----------

## -hb-

 *int1 wrote:*   

> I had this problem....  You need to ensure in your kernel that you are building support for SCSI emulation and not overriding it with regular ATAPI CDROM support.
> 
> When building the kernel, in ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support block devices, build IDE/ATAPI CDROM as a module (or not at all if you only have a CDRW).  You need to ensure you have SCSI emulation as either a module or built-in.
> 
> Then under SCSI support, ensure SCSI support, SCSI CD-ROM support, and SCSI generic support are either built-in or a module (I went with modules).  If you go with modules, add the modules ide-scsi, sg, and sr_mod to /etc/modules.autoload.
> ...

 

Thanks a lot int1, following your instructions made everything work perfectly

----------

## tablot

Hey all, I was wondering, with respect to having the boot loader pass information to the kernel...  I have seen much about getting grub to do this, but what if you use lilo for your boot loader... I am guessing that lilo.conf needs to be modified, but how ?

I have a CDR/RW and i have followed kerframil's guide and tried using some of the other info gleamed from this thread, but nobody says anything about configuring lilo tell the kernel about 'hdx=ide-scsi' (or the lilo equivalent)

I to am experiencing the '/dev/pg' command when running cdrecord -scanbus

thanks

----------

## hackerError

 *tablot wrote:*   

> Hey all, I was wondering, with respect to having the boot loader pass information to the kernel...  I have seen much about getting grub to do this, but what if you use lilo for your boot loader... I am guessing that lilo.conf needs to be modified, but how ?
> 
> I have a CDR/RW and i have followed kerframil's guide and tried using some of the other info gleamed from this thread, but nobody says anything about configuring lilo tell the kernel about 'hdx=ide-scsi' (or the lilo equivalent)
> 
> I to am experiencing the '/dev/pg' command when running cdrecord -scanbus
> ...

 

i use grub but

i think its

```
 append="hdX =ide-scsi"
```

anyone know?

----------

## MasterX

i did everything that I read in this post. The only difference is that the scsi emulation, the scsi support etc are build in the kernel. In the /etc/devfsd.conf I uncommented the section that is about cdrw and geeru scsi drivers. IN the lilo.conf I added the line append="hdd=ide-scsi"  (I have DVD and CDRW and 2 harddisks)

But the command cdrecord-scnbus gives

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver

Please, help

Thanks

----------

## MasterX

Ok, I do not know what I did, 

cdrecord -scanbus gives some information about the CDRW

However cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 gives the same message 

cdrecord: Is a directory. Cannot open '/dev/s0r'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

Any idea?

----------

## pcrissman

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, I do not know what I did,
> 
> cdrecord -scanbus gives some information about the CDRW
> 
> However cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 gives the same message
> ...

 

Hopefully you've fixed that by now, but in case anyone with the same problem finds this thread...

You don't want to do 

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 ...
```

What you want is 

```
cdrecord dev=0,0 ...
```

Substitute for `0,0' whatever your cdrw is when you run cdrecord -scanbus; use the last two digits (so it will be (probably) 0,0 or 1,0 or 2,0 etc)

I have a different problem; I can run cdrecord -scanbus and find my drive, but I can't mount a data cdrom.  Of course, I think I still have ide-cdrom compiled into the kernel, and I have no entry in /etc/fstab for my cd-rw...  I'm not sure if I need to recompile w/o ide-cdrom, or exactly what to put into /etc/fstab so I can mount a cd just to read it....  

If anyone has an idea what (probably obvious) steps I am missing, let me know.

----------

## glurps

if you have an atapi drive you might try something like this:

```
#this will give you the necessary information about the drive

cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus #or

cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --scanbus

cdrecord dev=ATA:1,0,0 foo.iso # worked for me

```

----------

